# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Emra shqiptarë që kanë kuptim në shqip

## eri12ing

Thoni nje emer qe eshte(shqipetar) dhe ka kuptim ne shqip.

----------


## eri12ing

Psh:
Leart etj.

----------


## Oni_11111

FATJON  :ngerdheshje: 

FATI i JONE

ose

FAT nga deti JON

----------


## e panjohura

Mergim-----
-kjo Na Mundon Te Gjitheve

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Bashkim
Fatmir
Jetmir
Gezim
Lulezim
Fitim
Festim

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ermira 
Luljeta
Besa

----------


## eri12ing

LEUTRIM
Ai qe eshte trim i lindur

----------


## SaS

ardian !!! nga fisi i ardianeve !!! dardan nga fisi i dardaneve ne kosoven e sotme !!! etj etj alban

----------


## Diesel Industry

erjon bujar gezim ermira blerim.....ka sa te duash

----------


## flag

Pa u munduar shumë, ju sugjerojë te merrni nje fjalor shqip dhe shume fjalë qe i perdorni per cdo dite, jan emra dhe do te mesoni dmth e tyre.
P.sh
Drita
Lule
Jeta
Art
Flamur
Shqipe
Vlora
Ar-ditë
Ar-dita
Jeton
Ardhmeri-je/a
Fisnik
Lulzim-e
Dhe lista vazhdon....

Madje ne Shqiptaret e kemi shumë leht per emra sepse te gjithe i kemi ne fjalorin tonë te perditeshem, per dallim nga Amerikanet e Anglezet  :buzeqeshje: 

Me nderime
Flag

----------


## RaPSouL

Kushtrim......

----------


## drague

keni harru emrin tim more shoke te forumit.ilir,dhurata,aferdita.ylli,majlinda.dhe shum te tjere

----------


## brooklyn2007

Alban, Bardhyl, Enkelejd, Arian, Ardian, Teuta, Taulant, Genti, Brikena, Pirro, Aleksander, Arber, Ilir, Ylli, Aferdita, etj etj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marijuana85

Arben..........

----------


## Morning star

Bashkim (per tu bashkuar)
Qerim (per te qeru patate)
Fitor (kuptohet)
Kaman (ka mana)
Kushtetute
Civilizim


etj etj qe sme vijn ne menje kta emra te lashte qe duhen fshi prej gjenjes civile..lol

----------


## xhori

er-mal   
er-mira
er-jon
-----------------
kush jeton ne rome e di se cdo te thone keta emra

----------


## donna76

> er-mal   
> er-mira
> er-jon
> -----------------
> kush jeton ne rome e di se cdo te thone keta emra



 er-xhori , po mire er-mal  e er-jon  i kuptuam ne ramanaccio ,ajo er-mira ca kuptimi ka ciccio??

----------


## Daja-GONI

Flamur(i),Shqiptare,Valon

----------


## Borix

Nga abetarja e rektorit aktual te UT: Xhimi, Xhoni, Xhulia, Xhumja, Zylfetja.

Nga Shqiperia e Gjergjit deri tek e Zogut: Arber, Skender, Gjergj, Ahmet, Mahmut, Xhemal.

Para eres se Gjergjit: Teuta (Tefta), Bardhyl, Gentius, etj..

----------


## land

> Nga abetarja e rektorit aktual te UT: Xhimi, Xhoni, Xhulia, Xhumja, Zylfetja.
> 
> Nga Shqiperia e Gjergjit deri tek e Zogut: Arber, Skender, Gjergj, Ahmet, Mahmut, Xhemal.
> 
> Para eres se Gjergjit: Teuta (Tefta), Bardhyl, Gentius, etj..


Xhimit dhe Xhonit 
Ja bejme kollaj Gimi dhe Gjon, po çfare ti bejme,Ahmedit,dhe Mahmutit?

----------

